# 10" sub with 6" or less mount depth



## garybb75

i need some suggestions for a new 10 that has a 6" or less mount depth, my box is .65 cube sealed and i am looking for something in the 1000w rms range, i am running a saz-1500d i have already blown every shallow mount sub available, the jl w3 sounded ok for about a week but it was not enough, i am limited on space thats why im keeping this box


----------



## schmiddr2

Alpine Type R
TC Sounds Epic 10
Fi SSD10


Or if you can add an 1/2" spacer an RE SXX10, Fi BL10

I would try to make this sub work Eclipse SW8010 - 10" Subwoofers - Sonic Electronix

*Gonna need to do some research to see which one fits in .65 cu. ft.*


----------



## [email protected]

schmiddr2 said:


> Alpine Type R
> TC Sounds Epic 10
> Fi SSD10
> 
> 
> Or if you can add an 1/2" spacer an RE SXX10, Fi BL10
> 
> I would try to make this sub work Eclipse SW8010 - 10" Subwoofers - Sonic Electronix
> 
> *Gonna need to do some research to see which one fits in .65 cu. ft.*



Do you know if TC Sounds or Audiopulse designed those for them?


----------



## schmiddr2

I have no clue. Only things I could tell you would be from a comparison of products that may link them in design or component parts.


----------



## garybb75

the alpine will work just havnt heard a whole lot about the new one that is smaller, and 6" is pushing it tight in my inclosure


----------



## Cruzer

garybb75 said:


> i need some suggestions for a new 10 that has a 6" or less mount depth, my box is .65 cube sealed and i am looking for something in the 1000w rms range, i am running a saz-1500d i have already blown every shallow mount sub available, the jl w3 sounded ok for about a week but it was not enough, i am limited on space thats why im keeping this box


IMO ur not going to get much louder than a jlw3 in .65 sealed

there are better subs, but have more mounting depth than 6
or need more than .65 of a box

if the w3 wasnt enough, u might as well give up on getting anything more unless ur willing to use more space...


----------



## TxHouse

The Treo SSp has only a 5 inch mounting depth and I think it would work in that airspace plus its 1000 rms.


----------



## RyanM923

BeatsDownLow said:


> Do you know if TC Sounds or Audiopulse designed those for them?


TC Sounds and Audiopulse are the same thing(TC Sounds is the "direct" company, Audiopulse is the "commercial" company...made by the same people). That sub is not a TC based sub...Eclipse stopped using them about 4-5 years ago after they stopped making the Titaniums and TC-9 based Aluminums, and the SW8000 with the LMS coils shortly after that.

That being said, it looks like a pretty hard sub to beat for the price. 28mm xmax for $100 is crazy. If it weren't for the gaudy chrome mounting ring I'd be all over it.


----------



## benfur

Little off topic but woulld a jl sub sealed box have a lower end sound then a bazooka tube


----------



## Cruzer

i would say yes, as jl makes better products. just a guess tho


----------



## Torquem

RyanM923 said:


> TC Sounds and Audiopulse are the same thing(TC Sounds is the "direct" company, Audiopulse is the "commercial" company...made by the same people). That sub is not a TC based sub...Eclipse stopped using them about 4-5 years ago after they stopped making the Titaniums and TC-9 based Aluminums, and the SW8000 with the LMS coils shortly after that.
> 
> That being said, it looks like a pretty hard sub to beat for the price. 28mm xmax for $100 is crazy. If it weren't for the gaudy chrome mounting ring I'd be all over it.


You dont have to use the mounting ring. I threw mine away.


----------



## garybb75

i cant find the treo for sale anywhere


----------



## TxHouse

Treo can only be purchased from a Treo dealer, contact Treo to get a local dealer in your area. I am actually comtemplating getting two of the 12 inch versions for my setup.
TREO Engineering | SSp Series Subwoofers


----------



## brocken

I emailed TREO about finding a dealer to buy a sub and never got a response. Guess they don't want me to buy their gear.


----------



## Oliver

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/product-selection-comparisons/88859-10-shallow-er-sub-ideas.html


----------



## garybb75

im suprised no one has mentioned ssa icon, do the suck or what


----------



## FartinInTheTub

IDQv3


----------



## Cruzer

garybb75 said:


> im suprised no one has mentioned ssa icon, do the suck or what


Personal opinion, but i feel the icon is not a good value. the dcon is a great value.

the 10" ssa icon costs $260
12" exodus shiva $238
12" ae av $230
15" ae av $250

now i guess if u need 6" mounting depth, the icon might be the choice, tho i doubt it still. i would say AE makes a 10" version of the AV series which will be cheaper than $230 and prob has 6" or less of mounting depth.


----------



## Eastman474

FartinInTheTub said:


> IDQv3


x2 ^^^


----------

